# 10 Gallon test dirt with flourite tank



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello guys, this is my first try at planted tanks and thought I would post to read opinions on what I did wrong and what I need to do better. I know I'm going to have to upgrade my light and was thinking of trying the satellite LED plus 18-24 (low budget guy here). Below are some links to my Youtube of what I did and the description. Thanks! Also if they are light in that price range you think would be batter let me know.

I use to keep an Oscar tank many years ago and then just got out of it, but the other day I was watching YouTube and saw aquascaping. Iwagumi actually and after many days watching people on substrate, lighting and fish I have decided to give it a shot! Went and got a 10 gal. tank kit $45, cheap kitty litter $1, First Layer Pure Laterite $19, topsoil $1.50, my kids sand sifter $0, flourite $18, and Master water test kit $20 for a grand total of 104.50. I just ordered some dwarf hairgrass and reg hairgrass at around $26. I went to the creek and found a couple of plants living in the creek and put them in my tank so if you know what they are please let me know.
Back to the set-up. I took the Laterite and divided it into 5 sections because the whole bag was meant to be used in a 55 gal. tank. Taking one section on the Laterite and washing it very well I added the same amount of kitty litter clay. I then took the topsoil and sifted it and took out all the wood I could and then added the laterite and clay mixture to the topsoil and mixed well. I then proceeded to to sprinkle a small amount of the Laterite and clay on the bottom of the tank and then added the soil mixture to 1 inch. Time to wash the Flourite, this sucked big time, but I think it saved me a lot of water changing. I placed 1 to 2 inches of Flourite, packed it lightly, added half a tank of water and empty once. I took the tank to the basement and set it up and added the water and chems. 

Here's a couple of links of what I did. Let me know what you think, thanks!


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Added a few things*

Got rid of the two creek plants. I never did figure out what the plants were. I added some driftwood, Christmas Moss, 4 Serpae Tetra and 1 Ottos. I trimmed the giant Hairgrass again and added some DIY lights 2 6500K 23 watt cfl because the Dwarf was not doing anything but melting. It seems to be growing now so hopefully that;s all it needed.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Good, start... now add a lot more plants!


----------



## Icegoalie32 (May 8, 2012)

+1 for more plants


----------



## tandaina (Aug 17, 2013)

Lots, lots more plants. The DHG will do much better if broken up into little tiny tufts and planted that way, the big plugs like that will mostly die off with just a few little bits left anyway. It'll do better if you break it up.

The more plants the less algae you will deal with, better they will help keep water clean, etc. Over plant.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

Split DHG and add a lot of plants. Ok, I'll try that. Should I split the DHG patches by 1/4 and replant? I'll think on what plants to add. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## austin.b (Feb 9, 2012)

I think some crypts would look great in there! They're extremely easy to care for too, requiring no extra ferts in the water column. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

austin.b said:


> I think some crypts would look great in there! They're extremely easy to care for too, requiring no extra ferts in the water column.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


This. Having all that dirt in the tank without heavy root feeders is a waste. Go with some crypts.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Putting some advice to work*

I spread out the DHG, but still have not got any other plants. That Tetra is the boss also the water is cloudy and some algae growing on the moss. My ottos died not sure why... PH is a little high 7.6, Ammonia 0, Nirite 0 and Nirate 10. More plants should help right? I'm doing about 10% water change every 5 to 6 days, but the last time after moving all that DHG it was a mess, so I changed about 50% and the ottos died before I moved the DHG. anymore suggestions will be great!


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

That DHG will fill in nicely if you've got a good light on there, now just add some crypts as others have said, and maybe a small sword, to fill in the back right of the tank. Very nice setup.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Added some plants and a few fish*

Made a DIY CO2 and and added three tetra, one ottos, 6 stems of Egeria Densa, and 3 Scarlet Temple. I'm running air at night to counter the CO2.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Update*

added some snails and they are busy as bees, 
of course my kids had to name them Gary and Shelly
also added a cory named Cory


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*New plants*

New plants to try.


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

The tank is looking good. Is that Staurugyne repens in the front left? That's a plant that I've wanted but haven't been able to find in my area. Also, that small bunch of Alternathera reineckii will grow in nicely, but it will take some time. When it gets taller, you can plant cuttings from it to help make a denser aquascape. Also, I still think you should some Cypt or a small sword for a more broadleafed centerpiece plant.

And that cory could use some company, but you're just about at the stocking limit for a 10 gallon.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Great start but I agree with the last few people that you need a sword. Can't wait to see it fill in.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Serpae*

The Serpae are being quite mean, so I'm thinking I need to take them to the pet store and trade. I can't keep an ottos they beat them up, so I had to get a SAE. Anyway, I'll try and get a sword this week and maybe put it behind the granite rock.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

Ahhhh serpaes are kinda jerks, however mine only push around each other. They leave the otos alone.the thing with them is I don't think a 10g is ideal. That's what I've got them in too. I wish I went nano schooling instead but I've had them for a while now. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## charliey (Dec 31, 2012)

I wold not recommend a cory in rough gravel like flourite, its barbels will wear down, which could be fatal.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Dirt*

I'm starting to think dirt tanks are not for me. I like to move things around to much, so once I get my other tank going I'm going to make this more of a farm tank.


----------



## Anya (Oct 26, 2013)

It's looking great! However, 1 oto is a no-no. They don't need each other for social reasons necessarily, but they need each other for biological reasons. They share vital gut bacteria. You just might want to pick up a couple more.  We supplement ours with the Hikari algae wafers, and they love them.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

Anya said:


> It's looking great! However, 1 oto is a no-no. They don't need each other for social reasons necessarily, but they need each other for biological reasons. They share vital gut bacteria. You just might want to pick up a couple more.  We supplement ours with the Hikari algae wafers, and they love them.


Thanks!


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

Plants:
1: Alternanthera Reineckii (Scarlet Temple)
2: Blyxa Japonica
3: Elocharis Acicularis (Dwarf Hair Grass)
4: Echinodorus 'Rose' (Sword Var. rose)
5: Staurogyne sp. 'Porto Velho'

Substrate:
1: Laterite
2: Kitty Clay
3: Top soil
4: Flourite

Hardscape:
1: 2 Red Stones, 1 Gray Stone

Lighting:
1: Two 6500K 23 Watt CFL

DYI CO2

Got rid of a few things I didn't like, now I got a bare spot that needs something cool.


----------



## Mr.reef (Aug 27, 2013)

Where did you purchase a "SAE" around this area?



PJM said:


> The Serpae are being quite mean, so I'm thinking I need to take them to the pet store and trade. I can't keep an ottos they beat them up, so I had to get a SAE. Anyway, I'll try and get a sword this week and maybe put it behind the granite rock.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Flying Fox*

Pet den in Hudson it was called a Flying Fox. I think that's a SAE


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Last 10 gal pic of the year*

12/30/2013


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Update*

update of 10 gallon dirt. DHG is looking good. Growing algae even better!


----------



## pirayaman (Mar 30, 2008)

Looking good

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*update 1-27-14*

update of 10 dirt tank


----------



## yashmack (May 20, 2013)

i think i have the same type of rock, the black one in the corner. kinda like marble? i thought it was cool looking 
nice tank!!


----------



## markisashrimp (Jan 27, 2014)

Coming along just nicely!
Plants are filling out great and I see the shrimps are actively cleaning. What kind of shrimp are they?


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

yashmack said:


> i think i have the same type of rock, the black one in the corner. kinda like marble? i thought it was cool looking
> nice tank!!


That one is granite the other two i got out of the creek.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*Shrimp*



markisashrimp said:


> Coming along just nicely!
> Plants are filling out great and I see the shrimps are actively cleaning. What kind of shrimp are they?


Red Cherry Shrimp


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2013)

*10 update*

just letting grow whatever


----------



## 801boom (Jun 7, 2014)

Looking good, get some swords in there tho


----------

